# Teknatool USA Service Center



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

Anyone ever order from them and have problems or is it just me?

The service center is just that, a service center, but, they sell refurb chucks and other items at half the cost of buying new.

A few weeks ago, I ordered a G3 refurb chuck on a Mon. Tues. it shipped and I recieved it on Thurs. Well, they sent me a Super Nova 2 which is kinda sweet except its a bit much for my mini lathe. I called and told them and they said they would ship the right one the very next day which would be a Sat. Well, by next Fri. I hadnt recieved it yet so I called again. They asked for my name and order number and all that info and said they would look into it and call me right back. When someone says they'll call me right back, I expect a call pretty quickly and at a minimum, the same day. Mon. comes and still nothing so I call back and this time ask for a manager. The manager gives me the same line and says he'll call back. This time I actually get a call back and he says the package will go out the very next day which was this past Tues. Today is Sat and still nothing. I know my original ordered was delivered 2 days from the day they shipped it so theres no excuse for it not being here. I'm really starting to get fed up with this place. I really dont know what to do next seeing as how I dealt with the manager the last time. What would you do?


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Cancel all orders, get your money back and find a better company to do business with.


----------



## joesbucketorust (Dec 13, 2011)

sawdustfactory said:


> Cancel all orders, get your money back and find a better company to do business with.


+1 - Not much else left if the manager has left you hanging. The only two steps above that are to fly out and have a sit-down lunch with the owner, or to find a better store. And while the first option might sound good on paper, it's just such a hassle to deal with TSA, and checked baggage fees and all....


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

Thanks for the replies.

I thought about cancelling my order but seeing as they cant even get the right product shipped to me, I figured it would be that much more of a hassle to get my money. I plan to call the manager again on Mon. allthough at this point I'm not to sure what good its going to do. Just searching for ideas before I call him again.


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

Thursday I ordered a wrench from Teknatools. I also believe I don't have a Teknatools insert in my super nova chuck so on Friday I called and asked to have a new insert added to my order. The person I talked with could not find my order and said they would call me back. I asked if I could not just tell them what I wanted and he said yes but they would still have to call me back. Not sure why? I never received a call back and no email saying my order has been shipped or order modified.
Tom


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

Did the guy have an Australian accent? Ive talked to that guy on 2 different occasions and got no where. He's the one who also said he would call back and never did and when I talked to the manager there was no record that I called or that anyone was trying to help fix my problem.


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

BassBlaster said:


> Did the guy have an Australian accent? Ive talked to that guy on 2 different occasions and got no where. He's the one who also said he would call back and never did and when I talked to the manager there was no record that I called or that anyone was trying to help fix my problem.


No, he did not have an Australian accent. Sounded like someone who grew up in USA.
Tom


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

Hmmm, I thought maybe they just had a lazy employee. I guess they just have poor customer service.


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

BassBlaster said:


> Hmmm, I thought maybe they just had a lazy employee. I guess they just have poor customer service.


You know, I hate to hear that. I was hoping to get my order early next week. But right now I don't know if I will get it when expected or get what I ordered.
Tom


----------



## NCPaladin (Aug 7, 2010)

So far I haven't had a problem with an order (3), all received within 3-4 days. I have gotten call backs during the day but after hours (I assume it is one of the answereing service companies) I have never got a call back the next day when I left a message with them.


----------



## slicksqueegie (Feb 9, 2011)

BassBlaster said:


> Anyone ever order from them and have problems or is it just me?
> 
> The service center is just that, a service center, but, they sell refurb chucks and other items at half the cost of buying new.
> 
> A few weeks ago, I ordered a G3 refurb chuck on a Mon. Tues. it shipped and I recieved it on Thurs. Well, they sent me a Super Nova 2 which is kinda sweet except its a bit much for my mini lathe. I called and told them and they said they would ship the right one the very next day which would be a Sat. Well, by next Fri. I hadnt recieved it yet so I called again. They asked for my name and order number and all that info and said they would look into it and call me right back. When someone says they'll call me right back, I expect a call pretty quickly and at a minimum, the same day. Mon. comes and still nothing so I call back and this time ask for a manager. The manager gives me the same line and says he'll call back. This time I actually get a call back and he says the package will go out the very next day which was this past Tues. Today is Sat and still nothing. I know my original ordered was delivered 2 days from the day they shipped it so theres no excuse for it not being here. I'm really starting to get fed up with this place. I really dont know what to do next seeing as how I dealt with the manager the last time. What would you do?


Did you tell him your part of a woodworkers forum and that you feel his customer service is less than satisfactory, and that the other members should know about this? Try it! The best advertising is still word of mouth!


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

Update: Called today and asked for the manager again. I got the guy with the Australian accent again. He said he was the Vice President. Then went through the whole "I'll call you back" deal again. This time he called me back about 10 minutes later. The order they said would go out last Mon never shipped, lol. Who would have thought!?! They decided they wanted to give me some free stuff rather than have me cancel my order. He said they would throw in my choice of jaw sets. I didnt know what to get since I havnt had a chuck before so he said they will toss in a set of pin jaws and a dovetail chisel. Oh and they said they would send me a tracking number in the morning to confirm it has shipped. Guess we'll see. Third times a charm right!?!


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

After reading the last posting I called again. It was basically 4:20 pm and I had not got the phone call they promised last Friday. He is going to call me tomorrow at 9am. Some problem with adding a phone order to a Internet order.
Tom


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

I did not get my phone call at 9am. At 9:30 am I called them. He said he still had not found my order and would call me back in them minutes. I said if he did not call back shortly to cancel the order. I did get the call back and he said the order would ship today. Based on this I will never buy a nova product. I believe they have a very good product but I would give them a zero on customer service.
Tom


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

I just got an email telling me my order shipped. The email also had a link to look at my invoice. The insert is not on it. I looked at my credit card account and no charge for it. Maybe never has been updated. I guess I will know in a couple of days.
Tom


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

Well, hopefully they got you taken care of. I never recieved the email with a tracking number like I was promised so I'm guessing they dropped the ball again. I'll give em till the end of the week and then I'm gonna start exploring other options. Through all of this, I forgot to order the insert. If they actually come through for me, I'll still be ordering my insert from Amazon!!


----------



## NCPaladin (Aug 7, 2010)

Hopefully they will get everything straight for you guys in the next couple of days.

Bass, did you not order an insert that came with the SN2? The insert fits all of their chucks that take inserts.
Drop me a pm if you are returning the SN2. I also have an extra 1X8 and a 5/8 (shopsmith) insert.

Mike


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

No, I never ordered one originally. I completely forgot and then when I realized I decided that I would just pick one up from Woodcraft rather than try complicating this whole order thing any more. Well, turns out Woodcraft dosnt sell the Nova brand in a 1-8 and I read a thread recently about problems with the knockoff.

They did ask for the SN2 back and said they would send a return label for it but this last time they never mentioned it. I guess I'll see what comes with my order if my order even comes, lol.


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

I just received the wrench and insert that I ordered. Hope this solves my problems.
Tom


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

Glad they finally got you taken care of!! I actually recieved a phone call from the President of the company today to apologize. Then I asked about my order because I never recieved the tracking number they promised and it STILL DIDNT SHIP!!!!:furious: Then he tells me that he personally will take care of it and there will be enough free extras put in the box for my troubles but it wont ship till Mon.:laughing: Ive heard that story before. I have never in my life dealt with a company like this. Sure I understand the screw up originally and it wasnt any big deal. But 3 times now they have tried to correct the problem and somehow cant pull it off. I'm to the point that all I really want to do is get my money back but dang it, they cant even put a box in the mail so I'm afraid to start involving computers and Pay Pal refunds!! I can say this without a doubt though. Once this deal is over, I will NEVER buy a Nova product again.:no: The only way they might change my mind is if those "free extras" turn out to be a set of every jaws that fit the G3 and we know that isnt going to happen!!:thumbdown:


----------



## Whaler (Mar 9, 2011)

Next time you want a Nova product try CSUSA.They carry most all Nova products and their service is second to none.
http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

Whaler said:


> Next time you want a Nova product try CSUSA.They carry most all Nova products and their service is second to none.
> http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/


 Thanks for the link. The main reason for going through Teknatool directly was to try and save a few bucks on a refurb chuck rather than a new one. I guess I should have just drove up the street to Woodcraft and got a new one. I'll look into CSUSA for jaws and other accessaries!!


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

FINALLY!!!!! I got my chuck today. WOO HOO!! Its peppermill time!!!

So, they tossed in some extras and in my mind redeemed themselves. They gave me a free set of pin jaws that I think will come in pretty handy and a free dovetail chisel. The chisel is neat. Its deigned specifically for cutting dovetails for Nova chucks. I probably never would have purchased this tool but since it was free, I'm sure it will come in handy. In the end, the free stuff totaled more than my original order so I guess it was worth the headache allthough I still think four tries and three weeks to correct one mistake is a little rediculous. All in all, I'm happy with the way things turned out. At a minimum, this headache saved me nearly 60 bucks on the pin jaws alone because I probably would have purchased that set so I'll stop slamming Teknatool here and let this thread come to an end!!


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Bass, +1 to what Dick said about CSUSA. I've traveled to Provo to take 2 of their classes. They are fantasatic people and a great company. If you order before 3pm Mtn time, they ship the same day. Have a question about a tool, part, etc and they're great. Highly recommend them.


----------



## NCPaladin (Aug 7, 2010)

I'm glad they finally got you up and running. That has to be the worst I have heard in screw ups with Nova.

btw, TomC.. you stated you received your insert and wrench. Did that resolve your problem? Just wondered the outcome.

Mike


----------

